# Helpful job search engine / consultancy



## kumar1234 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi 

Anyone knows which is the best job search website/ consulting services company for expat for Germany as I trying to get visa and continue applying in oil gas and mechanical industry. 

And how to get job offer from outside of Germany... Please advice !!!!


----------



## MrsMTea (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi Kumar,

Have you tried the usual resources such as monster, stepstone, jobpilot or stellenanzeigen.de?

Best of luck!


----------

